# Afghanistan firefight videos



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

Just a couple of vids I found posted over at You Tube.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_S9P1kMNuM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju-fZVvuQBE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIebSSYyyBA_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZvdvQSlWco_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhHqce3SVQw_


1 PPCLI operating with some Afghan National Army soldiers:
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDXbaysxYtY_


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2006)

Pretty wild those vids by Scott Kesterson


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

Not the kind of stuff you'd normally see on CBC, that's for sure.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 28, 2006)

Good stuff Wayne


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Canadien brothers!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah ive seen these one already, pretty cool to see our boys in action


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

It reminds one that they're actually an army, and not just some kinda local disaster relief or peacekeeping force. It _is_ good to actually witness the boys doin' the biz now and then, I know what you're saying. I hope they can get some real momentum going over there and end this crap (that goes for _all_ the coalition boys over there), but realistically there's only so much the CF is capable of on it's own. Without the Brits in the region covering a large area, our guys would be hard pressed indeed all on their lonesome.



franklinj said:


> Thanks Canadien brothers!


That's awfully kind, but have you checked out the Royal Marine videos? They're fighting Taliban tooth and nail too. Not to mention the US forces over there of course. Several more nations have troops in Afghanistan as well.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 28, 2006)

GO CANADA!


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 28, 2006)

You guys are too kind. Ahhhh


----------



## timshatz (Dec 28, 2006)

One of these days all us Americans will post "GO FRANCE".

Naaahhhhh, 
just hosing ya dude, 
they're turds.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2006)

That day is still some way off I think Tim...

Still good stuff NS, nice to see the Canadian and British troops in action.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 28, 2006)

Especially good to see the Canadians at it. They've been getting short shift from a lot of people but they have a long history of being very good fighters. Been tagged pacifist or lightweights so long that people were starting to listen to it. Seemed to be thought of as a bunch of extras from "The Red Green" show.

No dis to Brits either. Great job.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2006)

next to the British regarded as the best snipers in the world too!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2006)

Top snipers of WW1 
Francis Pegahmagabow W.W. I Canada 378 
Billy Sing W.W. I AIF (Australia) 150 
Henry Norwest W.W. I Canada 115 
Herbert W. McBride W.W. I Canada/U.S.A. 100+ 
Neville Methven W.W. I So. Africa 100 
Johnson Paudash W.W. I Canada 88 
Philip McDonald W.W. I Canada 70 
P. Riel W.W. I Canada 30 
* denotes unconfirmed kills (F) denotes Female sniper 

top sniper in ww2 of the not including those on eastern front was a Canadian MacArthur 
Plus the longest recorded shot by sniper at 2430 metres
The Brits are probably the best fox hunters if that is any consolation


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 28, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Top snipers of WW1
> Francis Pegahmagabow W.W. I Canada 378
> Billy Sing W.W. I AIF (Australia) 150
> Henry Norwest W.W. I Canada 115
> ...



Not saying who is right or not but that was a funny post. Lanc did sort of ask for it. lol


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2006)

Of course I'm right and just for doubting


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

timshatz said:


> Especially good to see the Canadians at it. They've been getting short shift from a lot of people...Been tagged pacifist or lightweights so long that people were starting to listen to it.


It's because we haven't committed forces to Iraq. It's an old story by now. How quickly everyone seemed to forget about Afghanistan.


...And don't ya be dissin' the Red Green Show, it's a favourite of mine.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 31, 2006)

Mine too


----------

